# Do you ever have this feel?



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Do you ever have that feel when you go by the bettas in the LFS and look at all of them, and they seem very happy to see you but you're out of tanks/dividers/everything.

Same.


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Hershey said:


> Do you ever have that feel when you go by the bettas in the LFS and look at all of them, and they seem very happy to see you but you're out of tanks/dividers/everything.
> 
> Same.


 I don't know what LFS is, but yes when I go into the pet stores I get sad because of it ;_;


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

local fish shop


----------



## moonsand0wls (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh -_- click.


----------



## Eggbert (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes especially the sick ones who still have spunk. I love bettas that show a strong spirit.


----------

